# HUNTERS OF FAF (MH4 hype train)



## Harbinger (Aug 1, 2014)

I find the lack of Monster Hunter threads disturbing, and as you know Monster Hunter 4 for the 3DS is finallly happening for us filthy westerners, and with it the option to hunt with people from around the world rather than in the same room at last. In the mean time are there any fellow hunters here? Which game are you currently playing? What gear you using and what arte you hunting? 
I'm HR2 in MH3U farming Lagiacrus, have the full armour set I just need 1 more plate to get the longsword ready to take on the Caedius village quest.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 1, 2014)

I was playing MH3 on the 3DS. I must say I find the game hard, and and the Lagiacrus whipped me so bad I hadn't played the game since. I should work on getting back into it. I also like choice of weaponry too. I preferred Longswords but I've seen the switch axe in action and it's great too.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 1, 2014)

I saw bunch of dorks playing it at the last con I went to.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 1, 2014)

SWORD 'N' BOARD REPORTING IN

I'm on High Rank 1 star right now (not been playing all that much lately) but last thing I did was complete my HR Jaggi set and gemmed in AuL.

I've been maining Longsword for the longest time in MH3U but I spent most of my time in MHFU maining LBG and flirting around with bows. I haven't used GS or HBG since MH1 and I haven't tried the Swaxe properly yet. Lance and Funlance aren't really suited for me. Hunting Horn doesn't sound like my jam, and I'm too comfy with my current options to explore.

I'm loving SnS right now. I haven't got an extensive collection of swords, but my Djinn is serving me well atm. Really digging the speed it offers. Elements are pretty OP so far, but I have yet to cover all other elements. But I have been using the Chainslaughter LS, which is pretty ballin'.

Luddy is mincemeat when faced with my Djinn. Fuck Purple Luddy though.



Distorted said:


> I was playing MH3 on the 3DS. I must say I find  the game hard, and and the Lagiacrus whipped me so bad I hadn't played  the game since. I should work on getting back into it. I also like  choice of weaponry too. I preferred Longswords but I've seen the switch  axe in action and it's great too.



git gud

Seriously, it's a rewarding game.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 1, 2014)

I played one of the ones for the PSP...damn i was actually getting good at it. Why did i stop? I was a badass with the longsword and i think i was a HR3 when i stopped


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 1, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> I played one of the ones for the PSP...damn i was actually getting good at it. Why did i stop? I was a badass with the longsword and i think i was a HR3 when i stopped



Be careful with LS, m8. It's a cool weapon, great evasive ability, good damage, insane overhead cutting range (best tail chopper), but it's the absolute worst for teamplay. The really wide swipes can send your teammates flying. However I looove it in solo play. 

---

Anyway, I'm thinking of installing PPSSPP. It's a PC PSP emu that has online capability. I already have MHFU and MHF2 on my PSP, but I'd be happy to get the game again and play online with y'all.

Or we could just wait til MH4's release and play with each other via this thread and eventually rival the PokÃ©mon megathread.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 1, 2014)

I used to rot away playing Tri and MH3U - haven't touched them in months. 

Big switch axe, and sword and shield user here. I'll shift between other weapons like the lance and greatsword, but the SA and S&S are my preferred weapons. My favorite armor is actually a Frankenstein armor I created and gemmed for Awakening and Sharpness +1, though I found myself mostly using Duramboros Z armor. 

I've solo'd every monster (yes, including the Dire Miralis, Gold/Silver Rathian/Rathalos, and Lucent Nargacuga.... and the Alatreon, but fuck NEVER AGAIN), so the game has run out of mileage. Still, fun stuff. 

MH4 will absorb me once it releases.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 1, 2014)

Gibby said:


> Be careful with LS, m8. It's a cool weapon, great evasive ability, good damage, insane overhead cutting range (best tail chopper), but it's the absolute worst for teamplay. The really wide swipes can send your teammates flying. However I looove it in solo play.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



 I don't play multiplayer, i solo every monster i can. Thanks for the warning if i ever do decide to


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 1, 2014)

Speaking of Tri, what does everyone think of bowguns?

For the longest while, bowguns were bought, "levelled up" with cash for dmg boosts and left at that.

Then in Tri, there was this mix-n-match thing going on. I liked it, but I never got into the intricacies of it. 

Aaand now in MH3U, they're upgraded in the same way that melee weapons are... I don't like that.



shadowsinhiding said:


> I don't play multiplayer, i solo every  monster i can. Thanks for the warning if i ever do decide to



Have you done any Port quests solo, yet? Basically the multiplayer quest list, but all the monsters have jacked-up HP. It's insane, but at least you get 4x the supply items huehuehue. Not sure if it affects rewards though.

I've beat a few, but not many. I'm cruising through the village quests mostly.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 1, 2014)

Gibby said:


> Speaking of Tri, what does everyone think of bowguns?
> 
> For the longest while, bowguns were bought, "levelled up" with cash for dmg boosts and left at that.
> 
> ...



God its been a while since i played it....i think i did a few. I think i played freedom unite 2 or something

Edit= it was freedom unite


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 1, 2014)

Bowguns were so much better in Tri for the mixing and customization. I did not like the "downgrade" in MH3U, but I can see why they did that; bows. The customization in Tri made bowguns a little too good.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 1, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Bowguns were so much better in Tri for the mixing and customization. I did not like the "downgrade" in MH3U, but I can see why they did that; bows. The customization in Tri made bowguns a little too good.



No wonder Tri was a bit too easy.

MH1 on PS2 was shat out by Satan, but Tri was a breeze. Though even on the PSP games, Bows were upgraded like melee weapons, but Bowguns still used a different system.

It was a bit pointless though. Throw money at the smithy and get damage boosts and not much else. Other than that, you fit it with a silencer/scope/barrel/shield.

I'm getting a bit confused with effectively using Bowguns. Mostly cos of all the different shell types. I used to just spam the shit out of Pellet and Pierce to kill things and not think of the "proper" way to use the LBG and HBG. Apparently LBG is for elements while HBG is the raw damage.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 1, 2014)

Gibby said:


> No wonder Tri was a bit too easy.
> 
> MH1 on PS2 was shat out by Satan, but Tri was a breeze. Though even on the PSP games, Bows were upgraded like melee weapons, but Bowguns still used a different system.
> 
> ...



That's why i go with a bow...the availability of arrows were easy to understand. Did anyone try using the horn? I started trying it out before i stopped.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 1, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> That's why i go with a bow...the availability of arrows were easy to understand. Did anyone try using the horn? I started trying it out before i stopped.



Bow is p cool.

I tried the HH in MHFU. Mostly because I saw the Basarios Rock and thought it looked hilarious.

It seems like it's only really good when you're buffing teammates, or using the right weapon/armour/item sets to buff yourself to retardedly high levels in solo.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 2, 2014)

I've heard people say Dark souls is training for monster hunter although I get ass ravaged in dark souls. I've barely played MH3U but have been lately, only HR2. Think I was pretty high in MHFU though, I kinda missed out on the previous games through a combination of breaking PSP's and loss of a helluva lot of progress -_-
I solo'd almost all of it because I couldn't find anyone to play with, had that PS3 ad hoc thing going for a little bit. Been using LS ever since MHFU, used DS and GS for a bit, I tried getting into bows but I just found them too weak. Thinking of getting into switch axes though. And yeah I'm hoping this thread will get some hunts going, and after all MH is kinda like pokemon only instead of catching monsters you carve them apart to make cool ass armour and weapons ^_^


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 2, 2014)

That poor pikachu...at least i got a really cool thunder sword out of him


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 2, 2014)

Speaking of which I finally got a plate and made the thunderclap 
Was hunting the lagi, smashed the head, slashed the chest, cut the tail, cap'd, then got the plate from a tail carve


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 2, 2014)

I can't decide if I should upgrade my Chainslaughter into the Rimeblade (Ice) or the Rumbalarum. :[

Though I might get the Nightshade's Bite LS. 561 dmg, 240 poison, and two gem slots, oooooh.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Aug 2, 2014)

btw can someone tell me how to use these damn chef cats. Every time i make a meal i end up losing health. I can't figure out how to use them properly.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 2, 2014)

Yeah kill those tonberries!


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 2, 2014)

Well I have to say the caedius battle is the single most pathetic bit of gameplay of all the games. Takes an hour to swim to his weakspots only for his fins to knock you back 543 times. And I don't know why but I have this problem only with the 3DS games where I'm hacking and slashing on to notice no attack is hitting and I'm 3m away, does my ducking head in, combine that with the caedius and the possibility poor annoying underwater combat and camera angles I can barely touch him. Never had the range problem with 300 hours with MHFU :/


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 2, 2014)

I've already beat Ceadeus.

Dragon element is his weakest. Failing that, get thunder (I used my Chainslaughter LS). Aim for his beard, its his weakest spot. Also one of his horns is breakable. I just swam in front of him-ish and started hitting him but in the arena area towards the end it's just like fighting lagiacrus, except in slow-motion.

This quest is unique, because if you fail to beat the quest (I timed out the first time) you can hurry up and swim to the final room of the map and he'll be waiting there with the same amount of HP he had when you previously failed to kill him.

The dragonator and ballistas aren't necessary to use to beat him, but they do deal worthwhile damage, and you can't argue with just shooting him in the beard. Don't forget to loot the piles of trash for more ammo.

You may also want to consider getting a set of armour that gives you Attack Up if you haven't already. I used AuM from my Jaggi set when I won. I never had any problems regarding getting hit by him, he's just too damn slow. 

If it's worth mentioning, I ALWAYS go to the felyne kitchen to get a bread/meat meal for boosts.

Ed: Forgot to mention, his beard is his ONLY weak spot. Even though his horn is breakable, his head is still a shit place to hit.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 2, 2014)

Yeah I managed to give a shave and I even managed to break his horn with my longsword which I really wasn't expecting, managed to miss with the dragonater twice -_-
And yeah I didn't notice any Dragon element weapons so I went for the thunderclap to go with my full lagiacrus set. I usually use a meal to Mac out my health and stamina, the shakalaka dances boost my attack here and there, i'll give the bastard another go now, so hopefully he'll be easier this time. Underwater combat is still a pain in the ass for me, i need a 3DS XL -_-


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 2, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Yeah I managed to give a shave and I even managed to break his horn with my longsword which I really wasn't expecting, managed to miss with the dragonater twice -_-
> And yeah I didn't notice any Dragon element weapons so I went for the thunderclap to go with my full lagiacrus set. I usually use a meal to Mac out my health and stamina, the shakalaka dances boost my attack here and there, i'll give the bastard another go now, so hopefully he'll be easier this time. Underwater combat is still a pain in the ass for me, i need a 3DS XL -_-



Are you using the camera lock-on feature? (not much of a lockon, but it does center the cam onto the monster)

It's hidden in the customisation for panels somewhere. Thanks to that, underwater battles haven't been _too_ bad for me. This scheme is definitely better than the clawgrip required for the PSP games.

I'm jelly of your Thunderclap. It's better than my Chainslaughter. :c


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 2, 2014)

Lol did take some doing, took about 3 cap'd and 1 slated lagi just to get the 1 plate, plus looks pretty sweet together with the set. And no I never tried it, I think I crab clawed enough with the psp for it to be evident in my hand bones 
And I completed the quest, 2nd round took 9 minutes, managed to whack him with the dragonater this time round as well, thanks for the tips anyway. I don't fancy doing it again for a while but holy shit does the Caedius set look awesome. The reward blade you get is pretty nice as well. Off to high rank ^_^


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 4, 2014)

So purple ludroth's a total pushover, still has one of the nastiest looking blademaster set so far.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 4, 2014)

I actually found Purple Luddy hard.

I beat him in the first go, but I still got carted. Fuck him.

Anyway, I'm thinking of getting a second set of armour, but I'm not sure what to get. I'm still using my HR Jaggi. I might get HR Wroggi, idk.

Anything anyone can recommend?


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 4, 2014)

Before I got my lagi gear for the caedius I was using nothing but wroggi gear which served me pretty well, had decent defence upgraded and the poison and fire resistance was nice. Purple ludroth was probably easier when I was using Wyvern blade "fire" I think. Just tried the hunt as many Queropo or whatever they're called, checked the quest details to make sure there wasn't any rathalos they could call in to wreck mah shot and nope there wasn't, only listed other monsters were jaggi, so yes I kinda shat myself when a deviljho which I've never faced before showed up out of the blue and destroyed me.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 4, 2014)

Lol Deviljho.

I haven't fought him myself, but I've had him appear to me plenty of times. I just avoid him ASAP. 

---

Anyway, I started a second save. I'm going all-gunner with this one. I can't be assed to handle a gunner set in my already well-fleshed out blademaster inventory. I'm up to 3 Star and I still haven't changed from the leather armour yet.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm just glad the Barioth isn't as difficult as it was in Tri. Most of the monsters were pushovers until I faced that thing. But nay, it's the Brachydios that is the asshole in MH3U. I've never before wanted to break a game in half. 

As for armors, I highly suggest Dober. It's very well-rounded and you can't go wrong with it, though it does take some time to craft.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 5, 2014)

Okay, I'm up to the Gobul fight and now I've only just got Bone gunner armour and the Tropeco HBG. I've been using leather all this time.

The perception skill is pretty amazing. Capture missions are now ezpz.

I've stopped playing for today, because I fucking hate Gobul and can't be bothered to fight him just now. On the other hand, I am falling in love with HBGs.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 6, 2014)

Lol I haven't hunted a gobul in ages, did a nibblesnarf quest last night, holy shit I forgot how terrifying that giant open maw flying at you. Now I gotta hunt a Rathian/Rathalos pair to finally get to HR3. Don't usually pay much attention to skills but I miss my extra evade distance with my nargacuga set.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 9, 2014)

Just got myself a 3DS XL at last, holy shit its so much better and easier to control.


----------



## XenYojimbo (Aug 12, 2014)

Time to board the hype train. *sits comfortably* Ah yes.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh yeah if you comment with your 3DS friend code i'll edit into the OP in time for MH4.


----------



## PicoPicaza (Sep 7, 2014)

Ha-hah!  I knew there had to be a thread for this!  Let me just find my seat here . . .

What do you all think of the new weapon styles they're throwing in?


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 7, 2014)

Is there a new trailer?
Only noticed a spear so far, also look forward to new styles just to see more dragon/weapon designs.

EDIT: 

NVM just googled it, 2 new weapons according to the wiki, charge sword and insect glaive, and everything has a jump attack now 0_0
Also anyone else pissed we cant get any of this cool shit?


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Sep 7, 2014)

It would be cool to see ( i think that armor design is from peacewalker ) big boss taking on a titan.....so cool


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 25, 2014)

If i remember you could even fight a Tigrex and Rathalos in peacewalker.
Oh and i completely forgot about this.

[video=youtube;0w7bS3GGbfM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0w7bS3GGbfM[/video]

Being the gigantic monster hunter and metroid fanboy that i am you'd think i'd be extremely hyped but im just a lil "meh" that the new metroid reveal was just a cameo in another game, i hate nintendo -_-
And is it just me or do the graphics look worse than MHF3?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 15, 2015)

Anyone else get their hands on the early access demo code?

This game rocks.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jan 15, 2015)

http://www.nintendo.com/3ds/buynow/#/new-3ds-xl-mh

Downloading / installing the early access demo now.

Mmm...


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

muzykalscorpio said:


> http://www.nintendo.com/3ds/buynow/#/new-3ds-xl-mh
> 
> Downloading / installing the early access demo now.
> 
> Mmm...



WAIT THERE'S A DEMO UP NOW?!

OMG OMG OMG

Any chance of one of you charming young gents giving an ecstatic sergal a code? <3


----------



## Esper Husky (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm afraid I already gave my extra codes away to my usual gamer squad / hunting party. :'(

But I think you can subscribe to the Nintendo Newsletter stuffs and opt in for promos and updates and whatnot to get these sorta things in the future; maybe even now.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

Shucks. Ah well.

I already preordered the new 3DS bundle for it in a month. Maybe we can get a FAF hunting party together?

I call long sword!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 15, 2015)

Yeah, sorry, I gave my remaining codes out as well. I'm really digging the Insect Glaive for reminding me of Ninja Gaiden's Lunar Staff, though I'll probably stick to switch axes.


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 15, 2015)

There's a weapon akin to the Lunar Staff? O_O

DAMN IT I WANT A CODE! :sad:


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 16, 2015)

I think the best way to describe the weapon is lots of spinning and hacking. It has no blocking mechanic, but the sweet, sweet vaulting move makes up for it. <3


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 16, 2015)

BAGSIE LONGSWO-fuck...
And i really want to get the New 3DSXL MH4 bundle, but havent seen it advertised in the UK yet.


----------



## Misomie (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm thinking about giving the game a shot (I haven't played any of the previous games). I do admit to being tempted by its special N3DS but I think I'll wait for an edition that I really want. Silver is pretty though.


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 10, 2015)

Speaking of Monster Hunter 4 New 3DS bundle, mines  been shipped already


----------



## Half-Note (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm not much of a hunting game fan, but I'm looking into getting a hunting permission.


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 13, 2015)

Got my new New 3DS MH4U edition today with built in MH4U, transferred my date from my old DS as instructed by the new ds before i started playing otherwise i couldnt save my progress. 
Took fucking ages then it finally worked, only its deleted MH4U. Tried to redownload it, and now it wont redownload because apparently there isnt enough memory available, its asking for 20,000 blocks, yet even if i deleted EVERYTHING it transferred over, only 5000 are free, so how the cunt did it fucking fit on there in the first place?
The headache this piece of shit has left me with is unbelievable.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 13, 2015)

GETTING MY COPY TOMMOROW, AYYYYY


----------



## Misomie (Feb 14, 2015)

Harbinger said:


> Got my new New 3DS MH4U edition today with built in MH4U, transferred my date from my old DS as instructed by the new ds before i started playing otherwise i couldnt save my progress.
> Took fucking ages then it finally worked, only its deleted MH4U. Tried to redownload it, and now it wont redownload because apparently there isnt enough memory available, its asking for 20,000 blocks, yet even if i deleted EVERYTHING it transferred over, only 5000 are free, so how the cunt did it fucking fit on there in the first place?
> The headache this piece of shit has left me with is unbelievable.



You're going to have to upgrade. I'm going to be doing that gunk tonight as my order came in (I decided to buy it for my bf as he's paying me back and wait until a LE that catches my eye comes out). Pretty much you're going to need a fresh card. Anything above 32 GB has to be formatted to FAT32 with the cluster size set to 32KB.  Transferring between cards is awful. :K

If you don't want to go out and buy a new size just yet, you can delete some of your current games and save their back-ups. Then later do the transfer and restore the back-ups. I did this for a demo. Haven't tested it on  a game yet but it should work the same as it did save my party, stats, and stuff and returned it to normal after redownloading.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 14, 2015)

So I only played Monster Hunter Tri before or whateve the one on the wii was.

So... this one is way better, right? The wii one bored me to tears.


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 14, 2015)

Misomie said:


> You're going to have to upgrade. I'm going to be doing that gunk tonight as my order came in (I decided to buy it for my bf as he's paying me back and wait until a LE that catches my eye comes out). Pretty much you're going to need a fresh card. Anything above 32 GB has to be formatted to FAT32 with the cluster size set to 32KB.  Transferring between cards is awful. :K
> 
> If you don't want to go out and buy a new size just yet, you can delete some of your current games and save their back-ups. Then later do the transfer and restore the back-ups. I did this for a demo. Haven't tested it on  a game yet but it should work the same as it did save my party, stats, and stuff and returned it to normal after redownloading.



But thats the thing, the only game i have on there is Metroid II, which apparently is only 40 blocks worth :/
Then i just have pokemon transfer stuff and thats it.


----------



## Misomie (Feb 14, 2015)

Harbinger said:


> But thats the thing, the only game i have on there is Metroid II, which apparently is only 40 blocks worth :/
> Then i just have pokemon transfer stuff and thats it.



The system comes with a 4 gb card. I just looked up monster hunter's size and it should fit just fine on a 2 gb card. You might want to contact Nintendo. Sounds like a mean little glitch.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 14, 2015)

Digitalpotato said:


> So I only played Monster Hunter Tri before or whateve the one on the wii was.
> 
> So... this one is way better, right? The wii one bored me to tears.



I've been playing MonHan since the first one came for PS2. The "scrub filter" known as Yian Kut-Ku didn't come along until the 3-star quests, which was quite a ways in, and it was probably the slowest game in the series. I never felt bored in the beginning, but that's subjective.

The series is like Dark Souls before Dark Souls, and I'd argue it's a harder game. Most of the bad reviews are from people who find it too hard and too demanding in terms of needed time and learning the mechanics, and curse the game for it. They get upset that large monsters don't have health bars or easily-spotted elemental weaknesses (like pokÃ©mon) for example, or that bowguns didn't have 3PS-style lock-on (which would work against a lot of critical aspects of monster-fighting).

If you're someone who prefers a game to be quicker to get into and have familiar elements from other games, Monhan isn't for you. It's a VERY satisfying game, but people drop it for being so unconventional. It's a game that you have to learn on your own. However, MH3U was generally a bit quicker to get into than the previous Monhan games but I can't say the same about MH4U as I don't have it yet.

When I played Freedom 2 on the PSP I was getting through slowly but surely, but I almost gave up when I reached the Tigrex battle. It was so god damn hard, I cursed the game for artificial difficulty BULLSHIT. But then after tons of experimentation and preparation, I _finally_ beat him - and this wasn't in a single day. But holy shit I was so damn satisfied, and felt so damn good that I was progressing again. Then I was fighting motherfuckers like Black Diablos as if it were something I had been doing all the time. Then came the battle with Shen Gaoren, but I finally beat that too and I came a thousand times.

You'd like MH if you're patient and a bit of a masochist.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 15, 2015)

^ You know, it's really amazing when I see people praise Monster Hunter for that... but curse MMORPGs. Because that's pretty much what an MMORPG is. "Get through all this boring shit before you get to do the *fun* part."

I found out I was playing Tri and pretty much every monster hunter hippy has told me that one flat out sucked because you had to grind a bunch of arbitrary quests, and MH4U cuts out most of the bullshit of running around, gathering materials, and repeating quests and gets you to the parts you picked the game up for faster... but only if you're playing online. (Which pretty much everyone says to play anyway - I didn't play Tri online because the game wasn't *advertised* as an MMORPG.) 

Also btw, wanna know what's funny?  One big monster hunter hippy who keeps telling me "MH4U IS WAY BETTER THAN THE OTHERS!" claims that PokÃ©mon's elemental weaknesses are too hard for him. Yes. Seriously. He somehow manages to know all the weaknesses of monsters in Monster Hunter... but can't seem to figure out that Sudowoodo is pure rock and when I told him, he said "THE GAME SHOULD TELL YOU".


----------



## Kinare (Feb 19, 2015)

Well, to be fair, Pokemon doesn't exactly follow logic all the time with their weaknesses/resistances and some of the types themselves are just... no. The fuck is this "fairy" shit? At least MH has a lot of logic involved with their stuffs (if it looks like a more vulnerable spot, it probably is) and there's not many elements, so elemental weaknesses are pretty ez to guess as well.

I got my copy delivered to me on release day cuz Amazon is awesome like that. Only just started, hopefully can motivate myself to play it more. I have a hard time motivating myself to play console games lately when the PC is so distracting with its internets and peoples and excessive amount of games... and big screen, lets not forget that. I'd really love a PC MH game. I would be obsessed with that until the end of time. If anyone wans a late night EST buddy to start the game early on with, I'll gladly hand out my friend code.

I was first introduced to MH through one of the PS2 games that a friend of mine from high school had, not sure which one. Then another had MHF and I stole borrowed his PSP often to play it. Then I bought my own PSP and got MHFU for it. Then MHT... Such a glorious game. It was a little weird getting used to the Wii controls at first, but it was a ton of fun. BIG SCREEEEEN. Makes all the difference to me, really.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 20, 2015)

Digitalpotato said:


> ^ You know, it's really amazing when I see people praise Monster Hunter for that... but curse MMORPGs. Because that's pretty much what an MMORPG is. "Get through all this boring shit before you get to do the *fun* part."



You're comparing games based on their pacing of all things. MH isn't an MMO and it barely has any RPG elements, let alone massive multiplayer.



> I found out I was playing Tri and pretty much every monster hunter hippy has told me that one flat out sucked because you had to grind a bunch of arbitrary quests, and MH4U cuts out most of the bullshit of running around, gathering materials, and repeating quests and gets you to the parts you picked the game up for faster... but only if you're playing online. (Which pretty much everyone says to play anyway - I didn't play Tri online because the game wasn't *advertised* as an MMORPG.)



Tri was a weird MH game but MH3U is good, if slower than 4U. 4U also has one cool addition at the beginning of the game, where after you do the tutorial on getting/cooking meat and combining yourself a mega potion, you can go to the quest lady again and play in arena to try out all the different weapons before moving on to the real stuff. And MH can HARDLY be compared to an MMORPG, it's just 4p multiplayer where the gathering hall acts as a lobby - for 4 players. Tri is the only game in the series that had larger amounts of players walking around in the town place, which is also a giant lobby for setting up 4p games.

And you can do the online quests in Monster Hunter offline, that's always been the case. You just go to the gathering hall without connecting to the net, then you fight monsters. These quests are generally much harder than offline however, but you do get more goodies. And there's the added benefit of the supply items and money reward being balanced to be split up for 4 players.

And yeah, you HAVE to grind for parts in MH. That's the system the game is built around on. I mean, if you're allergic to that kind of thing then you're not gonna have a fun time, frankly. A lot of parts are common for each monster, like Rathian webbing or shells, but stuff like Plates are asspains to get. Don't get me started on Gore Magala's feelers. You can get by with the things you can make with more common parts, however. When I played 3U, I just used Jaggi armour through the whole game with Attack-Up Large gemmed in.

If you're on the fence about getting the game, I suggest looking for the demo or trying 3U. I wouldn't bother trying to decide based on what I or people in this thread say about the game because it's like going to a gay bar and asking if its okay to be gay or not lol.


----------



## Fernin (Feb 20, 2015)

I'll just leave this right here.

[yt]kPmsCMv8N-o[/yt]


----------



## HappyWulf (Feb 21, 2015)

I've been playing!!!  Started with Bug Staff, moved on to charge Sword. (FFFF! It's amazing!!)  Might also go on to doing Gunner stuff. From 2 and 3 I mained GunLance and Hammers, as can be seen on my Featured pic on my FA page.

Bump me on Skype! I'd be happy to meet new hunters and play together if we can find some free time that matches up!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 21, 2015)

So what's everyone maining for 4U then?

I'm Sword & Shield right now, even though I like a lot of weapons. I also do Light Bowgun on the side.

But I've really fell in love with SnS. I used Greatsword for MH1 and Longsword for Freedom 2/Unite.


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 21, 2015)

I didnt play much MH1, but when i did it was about 40% great sword 50% sword and shield, 10% dual swords, every game after that i used pretty much a long sword soliday, occasionally practicing with bows in MHFU, but for MH4U i picked up great swords and havent put it down since, would wanna try switch axes at some point.

Oh and BTW, i made a secret group on facebook for like arranging monster hunter meet ups or just general monster hunter chat, i made it secret and invite only seeing as i guess you could call it a furry monster hunter group in the sense that we're all furries on it so far. PM me if anyone wants to join, although gonna have to ask the other members first if they want more in.


----------



## Kinare (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm running the long sword right now since I've been using that in every game I've played so far. I really like the switch axe from when I used it in MHT, so I started using it when I first got MH4U... but I just wasn't feeling it. Might go back to it later, though, probably when I can get a good one. I'm wanting to try the elite blade and the insect glaive just to see what they're like, but I probably won't use them much. I have never been able to use any of the ranged weapons or the gunlance, I just don't get it. D:


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 22, 2015)

So I was thinking maybe we should start some kind of group for MH4 games. Not furfriend-exclusive, just a little club of sorts where we can type to each other whilst co-oping.


----------



## HappyWulf (Feb 22, 2015)

There is an FA group that uses Skype and i have a steam group...


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 28, 2015)

So i just found out you can edit the automatic shout outs, if anyone see's the chat box spammed with "ALLAHU AKBAR!" you know im planting some bombs :V


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 5, 2015)

When i die...bury me in my Zinogre U set...


----------



## Midori (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey, I love Monster Hunter! Just been getting into MH4U the past week. I've still got a long ways to go and I'm only HR3, but I've been playing the series since Tri. Right now I main switch axe and hammer, although I also like the charge axe and hunting horn a bit. I can't be around a lot because of my wonky time zone, but let me know if you want to hunt sometime!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 5, 2015)

Been playing this game to death this past week. I've been soloing this entire time and I'm finally working my way up to HR 6 because offline solo play is stupid (the game requires you to raise your HR to complete the offline story mode). 

At least I have Rathalos EX and Fatalis gear to make it easier.


----------



## FeralArrow (Apr 7, 2015)

160 hours into MH4U, here...

I main the Gunlance, and also play the SnS on occasion. I'm currently HR 57 G2.
8)


----------



## Fernin (Apr 8, 2015)

Swaxe, 24/7! Choppin down trees, doors, and bitches (monsters!) alike!


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 8, 2015)

Monster Hunter, I've heard it's a fine game but I'm a Smash-aholic and when I see a man carrying a 3DS, I want to play Smash. Wasn't Monster Hunter that game from the late-1990s that enabled you to unlock new monsters by putting music CDs in your PlayStation? And didn't have a cartoon with a wolf, a golem, and an odd pink thing that sorta resembled a Japanese snack?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 8, 2015)

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=371B30E8441852454488371B30E8441852454488

Could never forget my first cartoon.


----------



## Fernin (Apr 9, 2015)

DarrylWolf said:


> Monster Hunter, I've heard it's a fine game but I'm a Smash-aholic and when I see a man carrying a 3DS, I want to play Smash. Wasn't Monster Hunter that game from the late-1990s that enabled you to unlock new monsters by putting music CDs in your PlayStation? And didn't have a cartoon with a wolf, a golem, and an odd pink thing that sorta resembled a Japanese snack?



Monster Hunter debuted on PS2 in 2004. I remember GMR did a fairly large article on it at one point.

The game you're thinking of is Monster Rancher, heck, I used to watch the cartoon when I was a kid!

[yt]msO7w0NRmpY[/yt]

Tiger/Rygar was my favorite. :v


----------



## DoomsdayBear (Apr 20, 2015)

Bear the hunter reporting for duty. Wasting away so many hours on this game as always.

Been playing the game since Tri, actually got my hands on MHFU to try it out, man did that give me a great lesson in solo-ing monsters. So far I'm absolutely loving MH4U, I've praised it so much most of my friends got the game and fell in love as well.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 22, 2015)

I've realized that I am incredibly indecisive when it comes to armor and weapons. I waste so much time gemming and upgrading armor sets that I won't touch a second time.

Recently upgraded the Ancient Shard dragon dual blades, and I'm dying to get Stiggy armor now. Now if only it weren't a bitch to fight, all would be well in the world.


----------



## FeralArrow (Apr 24, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I've realized that I am incredibly indecisive when it comes to armor and weapons. I waste so much time gemming and upgrading armor sets that I won't touch a second time.
> 
> Recently upgraded the Ancient Shard dragon dual blades, and I'm dying to get Stiggy armor now. Now if only it weren't a bitch to fight, all would be well in the world.



By Stiggy do you mean Stygian? If so... I concur, haha.

I have that same problem in most games, but so far I've been super loyal to my Gunlance. I ocassional play SnS when I want more mobility and/or status (some monsters are really difficult without that mobility... Tiger Zamtrios, Rajang, Kirin, I'm looking at you jerks.. I also have a ranged set (Nargacuga!) but I'm not very good at it. Need moar practice.


----------



## BunnyEXE (May 5, 2015)

I love MH4U. <3
My favorite weapons are Sword and Shield, Lance, Great Sword, and Bow. 
If anyone ever wants to hook up and play give me a shout~! ^^​


----------



## FeralArrow (May 5, 2015)

BunnyEXE said:


> I love MH4U. <3
> My favorite weapons are Sword and Shield, Lance, Great Sword, and Bow.
> If anyone ever wants to hook up and play give me a shout~! ^^​



Cool! What is your HR?

Also, welcome to the forums.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (May 11, 2015)

Anyone available to get a hunting party going? I recently hit G3 and have gotten lazy with the hall quests, mostly because it's hard to get a decent group and the quests are an absolute bitch to solo. 

I mostly use the switch axe, great sword, and sword and shield. I'll gun on occasion, though I'll try to spare you guys of my rapid crag/cluster shots, eheh.


----------



## FeralArrow (May 29, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Anyone available to get a hunting party going? I recently hit G3 and have gotten lazy with the hall quests, mostly because it's hard to get a decent group and the quests are an absolute bitch to solo.
> 
> I mostly use the switch axe, great sword, and sword and shield. I'll gun on occasion, though I'll try to spare you guys of my rapid crag/cluster shots, eheh.



I'd love to play with you sometime. I'm around HR105-ish and Special Permit Silver. I would be happy to help you get through to your Special permit. Gogmazios is a beast to fight with an incompetent group, lemme tell ya. I think we might have already added each other from the Pokemon thread, but in case not: 3067-6412-4914 is my FC.


----------



## Harbinger (May 30, 2015)

I'd be up for that, i need to get back into it, and get better gear.


----------

